# Fruit Of My Labours.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well chaps, I've spent the last 2 weeks working every day in the garden. I've lifted all the old crappy slabs, horrible old turf, rotivated it, put down 2 tonnes of sharp sand, levelled it, built a patio, a seating area, decking, a fence & a gate and laid all new turf....I'm bloody knackered!!! The turf is the same that Glasgow Rangers use at Ibrox and it looks lovely up close. For some reason the garden looks quite small in the pictures but it's about 60-70 sq metres. I'm finished now and thought I'd stick a couple of pics up.....









...

...

...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good job!!!

Nice turf you got there









From the topic title I thought is was gonna be pics of the kids again


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...

Cheers Jase


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Urmmmmm









Is that your piss or dog piss or just water in the last shot?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Jas, my piss is the huge fountain in the next one up.....commensurate with the size of the hose producing such a manly spray (you'll find out when we get to CC's.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seriously though mate, well done, I know how much hard work it must have been to do that lot, makes you feel good to say you did it yourself doesnt it?


















You must have a fun 'end' on your hose to make a pattern like that.....


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks J! It was hard going but I really enjoyed it. It feels great sitting on the decking looking at what you've made with your own hands. Re: my hose configuration.......you'll just have to dream until Nov...







Ohh I've missed our banter mate!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

That grass looks really lush, especially compared with the brown stuff in my back garden.







No sprinklers allowed down here with a drought order in place that will probably still be in force this time next year.









Recycled washing up water and cats' piss is the only watering my garden gets.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

> The turf is the same that Glasgow Rangers use at Ibrox and it looks lovely up close.


So where are the white lines, bottles and bogroll?









Nice job Cammy, I too am working hard on the house.....

...demolishing an old septic tank
















You are spot on on the satisfaction comment. It really is a great feeling looking at and enjoying something you spent long hard hours on (Roy must be ecstatic 24 hrs a day







)

I redid our bathroom last year and even though I say it myself it looks gorgeous, every-time I am in there it makes me smile.

I am sure that's what happens to you each time you are in your new garden, enjoy it mate.

Andy


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Andy,

thanks for that mate! My Mrs. is exaclty the same...every time I go to the toilet for a pee, she has a look and it brings a big smile to her face....









Re: Rangers.....LOL, I'm tempted to kneel down and kiss the ground like a rather famous person does....but I reckon the turf would roll up and die!


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Good Job Cammy, when can you start on mine ????

Seriously though mate, must get a great sense of acheivement out of that - also a huge surplus of brownie

points









Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Andy,
> 
> thanks for that mate! My Mrs. is exaclty the same...every time I go to the toilet for a pee, she has a look and it brings a big smile to her face....
> 
> ...


























You are back with a vengeance, we've missed you mate.

Andy


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

> You are back with a vengeance, we've missed you mate.
> 
> Andy










Aw, shucks! Thanks Andy


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> The turf is the same that Glasgow Rangers use at Ibrox


That'll be be Bluegrass then Cammy!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Good thing I didn't get the Celtic turf....I would have ended up with this boy (or is it bhoy) sitting in my garden...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice handy work  now what's the 710 got for you next


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good job well done Cammy









I miss not having a garden







I will have to visit


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

JoT said:


> Good job well done Cammy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll hold you to that John.....pint of Belhaven Best on the decking?!


----------

